# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Nơi đàn ông đúng là của quý - dan ong la cua quy

## yeuhanoi

Latvita được mệnh danh là quốc gia hiếm đàn ông nhất thế giới. Sự thiếu hụt này khiến phụ nữ Latvita quý phái mạnh hơn vàng.
Rất nhiều người cho rằng, danh hiệu hiếm đàn ông nhất thế giới phải thuộc về nước Nga. Nhưng quốc gia xinh đẹp Latvia mới lâm vào tình trạng khan hiếm phái mạnh. Theo cục thống kê trung ương Latvia, tỷ lệ chênh lệch giữa nam và nữ nước này là 8%. Đây là tỷ lệ đứng đầu thế giới.


Giống như Nga, sự mất cân bằng nam nữ ở Latvia là hậu quả để lại của chiến tranh thế giới II. Bờ biển duyên hải Poro là địa điểm đầu tiên và rút lui cuối cùng của quân Đức khi tiến vào Liên Xô cũ.


Phụ nữ Latvia sở hữu nét đẹp thanh tú, sang trọng của phụ nữ Nga và Tây Âu, trình độ tri thức của họ đa phần cao. Theo đuổi thành công những quý cô này là niềm hạnh phúc của phần đông nam giới. Nhưng vì tỷ lệ nam nữ chênh lệch buộc các quý cô nước này phải hạ thấp tiêu chuẩn chọn bạn đời và là người chủ động trong  hôn nhân.




Với họ, chỉ cần tìm được một người đàn ông bình thường là đủ mãn nguyện. Hiện rất nhiều phụ nữ nước này phải chịu cảnh sống đơn chiếc dù đã tới tuổi xế chiều.


Những năm gần đây, không ít phụ nữ Latvia  hy vọng tìm được bạn đời ở nước ngoài, khiến các trang web kết bạn, trung tâm môi giới hôn nhân mọc lên như nấm. Nhưng trên thực tế, chính vì nỗi khát khao được kết hôn khiến nhiều quý cô trở thành nạn nhân của những trò loè bịp từ các trang web hoặc trung tâm môi giới 


Thậm chí, một số người bị bán vào các nhà thổ, trở thành gái mại dâm bất đắc dĩ. Chính phủ Latvia luôn nhắc nhở công dân của mình: Theo đuổi hạnh phúc là điều chính đáng, nhưng cần phải tìm hiểu và cân nhắc kỹ càng.

----------


## ipad

wa wa ước gì....

----------


## mytour

Điểm đến du lịch quá lý tưởng cho những người đàn ông  :dance:

----------

